# Are dog shows back in business?



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

Hello: No I don't have a poodle (yet) but I was wondering if dog shows are back in business again. Might be a good way to meet breeders and pimp myself lol.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It might be regional… where do you live.

It’s getting back to normal around me. I know breeders can’t wait, they had puppies they were showing or ready to show when Covid shut down happened that seriously messed with their plans.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I know that there are shows in Vermont this weekend as well as Ohio.
If you look under INFODOG you can find all the dog shows in the US.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Some are. Just be aware that some areas still have restrictions in place that limit the number of spectators and/or access from the general public. For AKC shows, you can check out their Event Search. American Kennel Club - Event Search If you want to see about UKC shows, then check here. Show Ops Events Calendar | United Kennel Club (UKC)


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks to all: California.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Take my money already!


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm not savvy at show info. Is there a way to see what dogs/kennels are entered (for specific show) ? 
(My14 year old won ribbons back inthe day but his breeder did all the forms etc for the show biz)


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

How can I find out what time the Toy group shows at a dog show? There are a couple of dog shows I want to go to but I want to see the Toys. (well and others too). I looked at the Infodog site, and the actual kennel club listings but can't see any specific times. 
Thanks


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Email the club holding the event. They can give you an estimate of the time.


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

Ok, will do, thanks.


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

Done!


----------

